
Show HN: Snapp – Windows-Like Window Snapping for OS X - gbrueckner
https://github.com/gbrueckner/Snapp
======
alexlajeunesse
Awesome! I was looking for something like this a little while ago and ended up
using better touch tool, which does a lot of other things in addition to
window snapping, but all I wanted was the window snapping.

I noticed that it doesn't want to maximize the window when I have an external
display set up to be stacked above my laptop display. That's my default setup
so I won't be able to use it, but still neat!

~~~
gbrueckner
Hey Alex, thanks for trying Snapp!

> I noticed that it doesn't want to maximize the window when I have an
> external display set up to be stacked above my laptop display.

Do I understand correctly that you are trying to maximize the window on your
laptop display? If so, I just tried this myself: the mouse has to be dragged
into the topmost row of pixels of the display, which is not very practical if
the mouse can move further up onto your external display...

Maybe it would be better if the window was maximized when the mouse is dragged
into the upper half of the menubar, not just the topmost row of pixels?

~~~
alexlajeunesse
Yea exactly! That sounds like a good solution

------
tuananh
Lovely. I would like to see more attempt at window manager for OS X. Currently
Amethyst is working well for me.

~~~
gbrueckner
I wonder why Apple doesn't simply implement the same window snapping as
Windows and most Linuxes - it has pretty much become a standard UI metaphor.

Instead, they built Split View, which I think isn't very intuitive.

------
kevinyun
Very cool -- tremendously useful, thank you!

